# Thought for the Week 28/4/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

*The Difference Between Strength and Courage*

It takes strength to be certain,
It takes courage to have doubts.

It takes strength to fit in,
It takes courage to stand out.

It takes strength to feel a friend's pain,
It takes courage to feel your own pain.

It takes strength to hide your own pains,
It takes courage to show them.

It takes strength to stand guard,
It takes courage to let down your guard.

It takes strength to conquer,
It takes courage to surrender.

It takes strength to endure abuses,
It takes courage to stop them.

It takes strength to stand alone,
It takes courage to lean on a friend.

It takes strength to love,
It takes courage to be loved.

It takes strength to survive,
It takes courage to live.

by David L. Griffith 
Copyright 1998​
​


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibley

Welcome back my love, we've missed you.  .  But I am very glad you have had some time away from us demanding lot to care for yourself.  I hope you are feeling really good and are getting lots of rest.  Although my tx hasn't worked again it just makes me   all the harder for everyone else - you included.  

Thanks for today's lovely thought for the week.  Think I'm going to try and print it out to consider in a bit more depth.

Well, take care of you (and those little embies).
XXXXX


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

That's a lovely poem, thanks for sharing it Dibley!

Gen xOx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

That poem is so true.


----------

